# Fedor turns down UFC for Strikeforce..?



## SnowfaLL (Aug 3, 2009)

This is retarded.. UFC offers Fedor probably the biggest money he will ever get, and the best fights in the world, but Fedor doesnt want it and goes to a promotion with nobodies with no money???

I REALLY am starting to think Fedor knows that if he faces the best fighters in the world, he wont be able to compete and will be knocked off easily. I mean come on, who has he fought?? Tim Sylvia?? Crocop?? Those two can't even compete in the top 15 in the UFC division right now. 

Fedor coulda signed the biggest contract in MMA history to get an instant shot at the UFC champion, yet he doesnt take it, to sign with Strikeforce to fight nobodies. Looks like a DODGE if I ever seen one.

Fedor shouldnt even get mention for being a "top fighter" when we have people like Anderson Silva and GSP taking on EVERY challenge and winning. Even Brock Lesnar deserves more respect than Fedor, He has less than 2 years in MMA and went against the legend Randy Couture and against one of the best JJ in Mir, didnt shy down from any fight, and will glady fight Fedor if he wasnt scared as fuck.

/rant ~ ugh sick of these "omg fedor is the best" fans. Fedor is basically a glorified Kimbo Slice, except Kimbo actually wants to fight the best in the world, Fedor just takes easy wins and maintains his record.


----------



## Regor (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude, stop being a UFC nut-hugger and realize something ok?

Fedor has partial ownership in M-1. So if M-1 co-promotes events, then he gets a cut of that, as well as his fight purse. From a _business_ standpoint, it makes perfect sense. He'll make more money in SF because of the co-promotion, than he would in the UFC, simply because SF has the ability to be on CBS, and CBS's ad-dollars will pay more than the UFC's PPV dollars. And if you don't think that's real, you need to cash your reality check.

Who has he fought?!?! Yeah, look at the ppl he's beaten in Pride/Affliction. He's beaten plenty of good fighters. And if you don't know Pride's fighters, you're a UFC fanboi and not an MMA fan.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 4, 2009)

Dana White said he would represent M-1 in the UFC. I think you are underestimating the UFC PPV revenue. Bar none, UFC would of gave him, and M-1, the most money you can possibly get in MMA. 

But besides the point, I still dont see anyone decent that Fedor has fought. On top of that, dodging fighting Brock /the top of the UFC guys. Makes it sound like you are a Fedor fanboy, making excuses as usual. Its easy to go 30-1 or whatever when you fight mediocre guys all the time.

The simple way to solve this, Fedor needs to sign with the UFC and show us the results, otherwise he shouldnt get the "best fighter in the world" bullshit without fighting anyone! Its retarded.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 4, 2009)

can you guys fight in person to see who wins? i feel like that would really be in the proper spirit of the argument hahaha.

fedor is a crazy fighter though.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 4, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> This is retarded.. UFC offers Fedor probably the biggest money he will ever get, and the best fights in the world, but Fedor doesnt want it and goes to a promotion with nobodies with no money???
> 
> I REALLY am starting to think Fedor knows that if he faces the best fighters in the world, he wont be able to compete and will be knocked off easily. I mean come on, who has he fought?? Tim Sylvia?? Crocop?? Those two can't even compete in the top 15 in the UFC division right now.
> 
> ...





Wow. This is quite possibly the most misguided opinion I have ever seen. You've clearly never seen Fedor fight, and while I believe, like most people do, that UFC is the top-flight organization in the world of MMA, he definitely has fought legit fighters. Seriously, watch some of his pride matches. Cro Cop was one of the best in the world when they fought, and Fedor won with a unanimous decision. Speaking of top fighters, mentioning Randy Couture in this stage of his career is ludicrous and removes any credibility from your argument, provided you had any to start with. 

I would hardly call Fedor "scared". While his contract in UFC would be massive and M-1 would receive a percentage of the PPVs, you forget he owns a greater percentage of M-1 than Dana White does of UFC. Plus, there is the Russian Mafia to think about, if you believe in conspiracy theories. I can't believe you're comparing Fedor to Kimbo. Kimbo is the And1 of competitive fighting and was part of an organization where his opponents were paid to keep the fight standing up. Kimbo is doing the ultimate fighter to prove that he isn't the fraud that everyone in the world of Mixed Martial Arts is certain he is.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 4, 2009)

Well it's important to note that this is ultimately Fedor's decision. Dana White acquiesced to all of Fedor's demands except one. Fedor's agent wanted a partnership with UFC. This is a ridiculous demand. If Fedor wanted to get it done he could have told his agent to get it done. So to me it means Fedor doesn't want to fight the UFC competition.


----------



## Regor (Aug 5, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> But besides the point, I still dont see anyone decent that Fedor has fought. On top of that, dodging fighting Brock /the top of the UFC guys. Makes it sound like you are a Fedor fanboy, making excuses as usual. Its easy to go 30-1 or whatever when you fight mediocre guys all the time.
> 
> The simple way to solve this, Fedor needs to sign with the UFC and show us the results, otherwise he shouldnt get the "best fighter in the world" bullshit without fighting anyone! Its retarded.



Wow! You CLEARLY haven't ever watched any MMA outside of the USA. Ok, you got Arlovski and Sylvia, who were both considered by many MMA experts to be 'quality' opponents for Fedor, both being former UFC HW champs. Then you've got Nogueira 2x, CroCop during his prime, Mark Hunt who was considered a devastating fighter coming from K-1 into Pride, Mark Coleman (another former UFC HW Champ), Kevin Randelman (Again former UFC), Gary Goodridge, Kazuyuki Fujita, Heath Herring, Semmy Schilt, Ricardo Arona. You probably should Google these names.




cycloptopus said:


> Well it's important to note that this is ultimately Fedor's decision. Dana White acquiesced to all of Fedor's demands except one. Fedor's agent wanted a partnership with UFC. This is a ridiculous demand. If Fedor wanted to get it done he could have told his agent to get it done. So to me it means Fedor doesn't want to fight the UFC competition.



Fedor went into this decision from a _business_ standpoint, not a fighter's standpoint. Its not that he doesn't want to fight the UFC fighters. He wants to promote M-1, which he has a reported 20% sharehold of. Now, advertising M-1 and getting 20% of 50% of the UFC's profits, are two totally different things.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 5, 2009)

Regor said:


> Fedor went into this decision from a _business_ standpoint, not a fighter's standpoint. Its not that he doesn't want to fight the UFC fighters. He wants to promote M-1, which he has a reported 20% sharehold of. Now, advertising M-1 and getting 20% of 50% of the UFC's profits, are two totally different things.


Business or not, UFC is the place to be. Just look at Tito Ortiz. He got offered more money to fight in another league and declined basically saying who was he gonna fight? If you want to be the best you need to go up against the best competition and that is the UFC. Everyone wants to see Fedor fight the top talent in UFC to find out if he really is the real deal. He killed the deal and now how's he gonna prove he's the best? Because that's what this is really about.


----------



## DslDwg (Aug 5, 2009)

Personally I don't think Fedor has anything to prove at this point - he's fought and beat some of the best - he is thinking like a business man instead of a 16 year old in the school yard. We all know what is being reported in the media but don't know the details behind the scene. 

M-1 is something he wants to have as a source of income into retirement the stronger he can make the M-1 brand the better. Maybe his manager is asking to much from the UFC who knows? 

I would like to see him fight Brock as much as the next guy but if he does and he loses what is the upside for him? A big paycheck? He's going to get that anyway. Strikeforce just announced a deal with Dream so my guess is that big paychecks will be coming his way anyway. 

If you think Cro-Cop is not a tough opponent your total MMA knowledge must be about two years old. When Fedor and Cro-Cop fought Cro-Cop was kicking guys heads into the 17th row. He was a very strong K-1 fighter look for the youtubes - educate yourself a little.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 5, 2009)

DslDwg said:


> Personally I don't think Fedor has anything to prove at this point - he's fought and beat some of the best - he is thinking like a business man instead of a 16 year old in the school yard. We all know what is being reported in the media but don't know the details behind the scene.
> 
> M-1 is something he wants to have as a source of income into retirement the stronger he can make the M-1 brand the better. Maybe his manager is asking to much from the UFC who knows?
> 
> ...


Well I don't know if he doesn't have anything to prove at this point. For years the debate has been "who is the best heavy weight?" The talk has always been about the contract situation because Fedor couldn't fight UFC. The contract came up and the time was now. But he killed the deal. Just like you said, "If he loses what is the upside?" Well, fair enough, I just don't think he can ever prove himself a true world champion going forward.


----------



## DslDwg (Aug 5, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Well I don't know if he doesn't have anything to prove at this point. For years the debate has been "who is the best heavy weight?" The talk has always been about the contract situation because Fedor couldn't fight UFC. The contract came up and the time was now. But he killed the deal. Just like you said, "If he loses what is the upside?" Well, fair enough, I just don't think he can ever prove himself a true world champion going forward.



I know what you're saying - I want to see Fedor in the UFC also. 

The proof "issue" is really our hangup and obviously not his. He is approaching this as a business (probably smart). Not saying well the fans want me in the UFC so I will put my principles/business decisions (whatever it is) on hold for them. 

He has already cleared out Prides HW division - he's beat two guys who were UFC HW champions - pretty easily I might add. Does he need to fight a grizzly bear next to satisfy us? If he fights Brock Lesnar whether he wins or loses people will still not be satisfied. Then it's Randy - then it's another guy like Brock who comes out of no where. There will always be that next best guy - it is the nature of this sport. 

What is a True world champion? To me that's like the Best Pound for Pound discussion. Many would argue Fedor, Anderson Silva, George St. Pierre. I guess it's how you define it. Is Fedor better than Silva or GSP? How can we judge they will probably never fight each other with the gap in their weights. I would argue for Silva more than the others because he has been willing to fight at a weight beyond his normal category but then Fedor can't go up anymore because there is not an established Super Heavy Weight in most promotions. They will all get beat sooner or later - should that diminish their reputations as great fighters/champions.

Think about Chuck Liddell or Matt Hughes are they not great champions? I think they both are - because when both were in their prime they were beating everybody that got put in front of them. Should the fact that they have lost recently mean they are less great or maybe that they are just past their prime or the new fighter is just that much better.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 5, 2009)

DslDwg said:


> I know what you're saying - I want to see Fedor in the UFC also.
> 
> The proof "issue" is really our hangup and obviously not his. He is approaching this as a business (probably smart). Not saying well the fans want me in the UFC so I will put my principles/business decisions (whatever it is) on hold for them.
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from on this. It kinda is what it is, like you said the nature of the sport. I understand Fedor beat former UFC champs, but to take the UFC belt is another level. They were former champs for a reason. I think the heavyweight division has evolved a bit too, as has the sport for that matter. But this is a fight EVERYONE wants to see. This is entertainment after all. I think it will diminish Fedor's legacy because he didn't take it. So whether this is a good business decision is yet to be seen. 

I don't really compare it to lb for lb champion, just taking it as the world heavyweight champ. Lord knows how many discussions there have been about this guy, even though I think he has been in the mix as lb 4 lb best. And, right, no one stays champ forever, but we'll never know how he stacks up to the current champ in their prime.


----------



## Regor (Aug 6, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Well I don't know if he doesn't have anything to prove at this point. For years the debate has been "who is the best heavy weight?"



No my friend. If you knew anything, you'd know there hasn't been a debate over who the best heavyweight in the world is. EVERYONE knows its Fedor, and its because he _is_, he's proven it his whole career. Its not _just_ who he beat, its how easily he's demolished them. Its his style, his power, his skill... those are the things people look at when making that decision. I don't care what Dana White, or Mike Goldberg, or Joe Rogan say on camera. Off camera, they're saying Fedor is the best HW fighter of all time. Period.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 6, 2009)

Regor said:


> No my friend. If you knew anything, you'd know there hasn't been a debate over who the best heavyweight in the world is. EVERYONE knows its Fedor, and its because he _is_, he's proven it his whole career. Its not _just_ who he beat, its how easily he's demolished them. Its his style, his power, his skill... those are the things people look at when making that decision. I don't care what Dana White, or Mike Goldberg, or Joe Rogan say on camera. Off camera, they're saying Fedor is the best HW fighter of all time. Period.


So why didn't he take the fight?


----------



## Regor (Aug 6, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> So why didn't he take the fight?



Um, I'm not going to repeat myself a 3rd time. Its posted above. Try _reading_ what other people post, and not knee-jerk replying to things.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 6, 2009)

Regor said:


> Um, I'm not going to repeat myself a 3rd time. Its posted above. Try _reading_ what other people post, and not knee-jerk replying to things.


Yeah, I read it. You are a Fedor fan boi and i'm a UFC fan boi and we disagree.


----------



## ElDuderino (Aug 6, 2009)

Regor said:


> No my friend. If you knew anything, you'd know there hasn't been a debate over who the best heavyweight in the world is. EVERYONE knows its Fedor, and its because he _is_, he's proven it his whole career. Its not _just_ who he beat, its how easily he's demolished them. Its his style, his power, his skill... those are the things people look at when making that decision. I don't care what Dana White, or Mike Goldberg, or Joe Rogan say on camera. Off camera, they're saying Fedor is the best HW fighter of all time. Period.


----------



## toolsound (Aug 6, 2009)

DslDwg said:


> Personally I don't think Fedor has anything to prove at this point - he's fought and beat some of the best - he is thinking like a business man instead of a 16 year old in the school yard.



I don't agree with this. Joining UFC would have been the honorable thing to do. This is what the fans want; this is what everybody wants (except Fedor and his management). If he had bagged M-1 and joined UFC, nobody would've considered it a childish or stupid move. Whenever a sports figure puts the game over the business, it is respected. 

People say that Fedor is already the best and has nothing to prove, but that's not the point. Don't you still love watching MMA even when you're completely sure of who will win and who will lose? That's what the fans want to see. They want to see the best fighter in the world fighting the best competition that MMA has to offer. Even if they believe that Fedor will destroy every fighter in the UFC, that doesn't mean they don't want to see it happen. This is why fighters like Wanderlei are still respected even when they get knocked the *** out. Because they fight for the love of the sport. Even Dana White recognizes this.

Sticking with M-1 may have been a good business move, but it does nothing for MMA.


----------



## Regor (Aug 6, 2009)

toolsound said:


> Sticking with M-1 may have been a good business move, but it does nothing for MMA.



Don't be foolish bro. He doesn't take punches to the face because he loves it. He does it because he's getting a fat paycheck after he's done. You can be an ambassador to a sport all you want, but its still a job, its still business.


----------



## toolsound (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think I'm being foolish here. If you disagree with me then it really just comes down to a difference of opinion.

If Fedor is sticking with M-1 for money, I completely understand why, but that doesn't mean that every fighter in his position would have done the same. There are fighters out there that would sacrifice money for their fans, or the sport. Making decisions in favor of the fans can be a business move in itself. I have no idea what Dana White offered Fedor, but if taking punches is the concern, I'm sure it was more than compensating. 

I do understand your arguement, but this is my 2 cents.


----------



## Regor (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW!!!

Update: Coker Responds to ?Strikefarce? Comment; Fedor, M-1 Swing Back at UFC



> Emelianenko was also skeptical of the UFC&#8217;s practices.
> 
> &#8220;From my viewpoint, the UFC does not have the proper attitude towards fighters,&#8221; said Emelianenko. &#8220;They don&#8217;t consider fighters to be normal people, human beings. What I think (is) that the UFC&#8217;s attitude towards the fighters is not the correct one and I don&#8217;t like their policy, which appears to be (a) really forced one, because the offer which we got was one kind, then on the Internet they published (an) absolutely different offer. The offer that we got from them was really miserable.&#8221;


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 14, 2009)

Regor said:


> Wow! You CLEARLY haven't ever watched any MMA outside of the USA. Ok, you got Arlovski and Sylvia, who were both considered by many MMA experts to be 'quality' opponents for Fedor, both being former UFC HW champs. Then you've got Nogueira 2x, CroCop during his prime, Mark Hunt who was considered a devastating fighter coming from K-1 into Pride, Mark Coleman (another former UFC HW Champ), Kevin Randelman (Again former UFC), Gary Goodridge, Kazuyuki Fujita, Heath Herring, Semmy Schilt, Ricardo Arona. You probably should Google these names.




Not only did he beat Semmy Schilt, he trashed him and made it look easy. Semmy, if the threadstarter didn't know (I'll assume he didn't since he is the biggest UFC nuthugger ever) is one of the most dominant, top of the ladder fighters of K-1 of all time. That said, TS has probably never even watched K-1, all he will know of it is Joe Rogan's occasional mentions of it.

Also, something that TS probably also did acknowledge as he lapped up the Dana White press releases, is that Fedor could never sign for the UFC, because his manager *also owns a stake in a rival promotion*. He is hardly going to let his biggest draw move to a competitor and make them money is he?

Moron.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 15, 2009)

Right. I know all that shit, and personally I dont care. Point is, Fedor turned down a very reasonable contract that would actually *PROVE* he was the best in the world.. He wont ever get that title and proclaim his if he doesnt fight the best in the UFC. End of story, no arguments. 

Im not saying Brock is better, Im just saying you cant claim shit with Fedor until he actually challenges the top fighters in the world.

If I go and start some MMA league only in Alaska, go 50-0, but decline any invitation to the UFC or Dream or anywhere, Does that make me the best Pound for pound fighter in the world?? 

Anderson Silva is a great example of the real pound for pound best fighter in the world... He will go to any lengths to fight THE BEST, if that means joining any other promotion, He would EASILY do it, even if "his manager owned a rival promotion".. He is even moving up a weight division to fight THEIR best.. That is a true champion and he deserves his legacy, Not some kid whos not going to even try to fight anyone on the top due to alittle advertising.

Its sad, you got your fedor homeboys (like you two) and then people who are just realists. If he wants to prove hes the best.. COME DO IT! Thats all I want.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 15, 2009)

oh my god, there's just no reasoning with you. You have no clue what you're talking about, you've clearly never seen him fight, and you suck the UFC's cock so hard, there's no convincing you otherwise.


----------



## Joose (Aug 16, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Right. I know all that shit, and personally I dont care. Point is, Fedor turned down a very reasonable contract that would actually *PROVE* he was the best in the world.. He wont ever get that title and proclaim his if he doesnt fight the best in the UFC. End of story, no arguments.
> 
> Im not saying Brock is better, Im just saying you cant claim shit with Fedor until he actually challenges the top fighters in the world.
> 
> ...



Wow. Did you read what Regor just posted at the top of the page?

Fedor is definitely one of my favorite fighters, and it's not just for his fighting. It's also because of things like what he said about UFC; he's a respectable human being. Unlike Lesnar or Kimbo. And he (as he should) demands respect. If UFC doesn't treat their fighters the way he (one of the top fighters of ALL-TIME) wants to be treated, then no he shouldn't sign on with them.


----------



## Regor (Aug 17, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Im not saying Brock is better, Im just saying you cant claim shit with Fedor until he actually challenges the top fighters in the world.



Who says he HAS to go to the UFC to fight the best? Brett Rogers and Alistar Overeem are quality opponents. And Fedor will have plenty of 'top fighters' coming from the Dream co-op now as well.



> Anderson Silva is a great example of the real pound for pound best fighter in the world... He will go to any lengths to fight THE BEST, if that means joining any other promotion, He would EASILY do it, even if "his manager owned a rival promotion".. He is even moving up a weight division to fight THEIR best.. That is a true champion and he deserves his legacy, Not some kid whos not going to even try to fight anyone on the top due to alittle
> advertising.



Moving up a weight class, and moving to a completely different promotion are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT DUMBASS!!! There's ZERO chance of Anderson going elsewhere, CUZ HE'S UNDER FUCKING CONTRACT WITH THE UFC!!!! So much for "EASILY joining any other promotion." Nice making shit up to make your argument.




Joose said:


> Wow. Did you read what Regor just posted at the top of the page?



Why would he? He's got no reason to read THE TRUTH


----------



## Joose (Aug 17, 2009)

Regor said:


> Why would he? He's got no reason to read THE TRUTH



Apparently not.

The whole thing is funny, especially with Dana White. I remember reading something where he was talking about how great Fedor is, and how UFC fans would love to see him and blah blah blah. Then Fedor doesn't sign and his response is, "Fedor is a fucking joke". That's so sad.

I wouldn't want to sign with two-faced people either.


----------



## toolsound (Aug 17, 2009)

That's not really an example of being two-faced. He still thinks Fedor is a great fighter and he still knows that fans want Fedor in the UFC. He's basically just reacting to Fedor's demands during negotiations. The whole co-promotion idea would not make any sense for the UFC. It's no surprise that Strikeforce was all for it.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

toolsound said:


> That's not really an example of being two-faced. He still thinks Fedor is a great fighter and he still knows that fans want Fedor in the UFC. He's basically just reacting to Fedor's demands during negotiations. The whole co-promotion idea would not make any sense for the UFC. It's no surprise that Strikeforce was all for it.



Exactly, the UFC has absolutely nothing to gain from the co-promotion scenario. Who, besides the hardest of the hardcore fans of MMA, would give a rats ass about M-1? How accessible would it be in this market? Neither answer would be good, I promise. It sucks Fedor won't be joining the UFC, but they bent as much as they could for the guy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 22, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Right. I know all that shit, and personally I dont care. Point is, Fedor turned down a very reasonable contract that would actually *PROVE* he was the best in the world.. He wont ever get that title and proclaim his if he doesnt fight the best in the UFC. End of story, no arguments.
> 
> Im not saying Brock is better, Im just saying you cant claim shit with Fedor until he actually challenges the top fighters in the world.
> 
> ...



Jesus christ you are a moron. I knew when UFC started blowing up that there would be fanbois like you. The thing is, the UFC is not like say, the NFL, where the best at their game really hang out, UFC has just always marketted it that way. Even when UFC fighters were going to Pride and getting fucking trashed by their fighters, Dana totally swept it under the rug. Until Dana bought Pride out when they lost their Japanese funding, anyone commentating at UFC event's were practically forbidden to mention fighters outside the UFC. It wasn't until the contracts were signed that Rogan and Goldberg were allowed to start even mentioning names of the Pride fighters. 

Ridiculous blanket marketting. Don't you feel like a total prat? You have been lied to, Dana White's schlong is so far up your ass its starting to come out of your mouth. Open your eyes, step back and take an objective look. Maybe if you take the Tapout cap off it might help. The UFC is built on lies, they trade their fucking stock on lies. Heres one I've heard a hell of a lot these last few years - "Anderson Silva, world class striker". The only true world class stiker to have really fought in UFC was Cro Cop, even then he had declined so much that wasn't even close to K-1 standard when he was in the UFC. Semmy Schilt fought in the UFC twice but long before he really got his game up and became a monster striker. 

Heres another one, "Frank Mir, world class jiu-jitsu", funny saying as he only ever won a pan-American competition, and even then it was only the blue belt class. 

Perhaps if you get your head out of your arse, you will start to realise that UFC purposefully hypes up its fighters in order to sell its product. Way to go putting money in their pockets and lapping up the shit they feed you.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 22, 2009)

toolsound said:


> That's not really an example of being two-faced. He still thinks Fedor is a great fighter and he still knows that fans want Fedor in the UFC. He's basically just reacting to Fedor's demands during negotiations. The whole co-promotion idea would not make any sense for the UFC. It's no surprise that Strikeforce was all for it.



Exactly. I KNOW Fedor is a good fighter, but for fuckers to claim him to be "THE BEST IN THE WORLD".. hes going to fuckin need to prove it by fighting EVERYONE who is currently up there. 

But people can act like assholes and bash me personally, im used to it. Im just a realist. Fedor could of took more competition yet he declined. So thats my fault?

Fuck you too.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 22, 2009)

You're not a realist, you're a blinkered moron.


----------

